# Barnett Ghost 410, anyone try one?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking at upgrading my crossbow, anyone have some experience with this one? Good reviews on-line, just wanted some real life reviews from fellow hunters! Thanks


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I looked into a 400 a few years ago and the shop steered me away because they were having problems with there limbs breaking. They had two there she showed me. I do not know if this is still the case or not. I opted for a ten point and never looked back.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

nicklesman said:


> I looked into a 400 a few years ago and the shop steered me away because they were having problems with there limbs breaking. They had two there she showed me. I do not know if this is still the case or not. I opted for a ten point and never looked back.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


10pt was my first thought, but after some research I was leaning more towards the Barnett for overall bang for the buck. I've read all available reviews on it and have not heard of any with limbs breaking. So hopefully that issue has been corrected.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.crossbowforum.com/showth...-Barnett-Ghost-410-and-Worse-Customer-Service there out there Google it.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

nicklesman said:


> http://www.crossbowforum.com/showth...-Barnett-Ghost-410-and-Worse-Customer-Service there out there Google it.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeeeesh! First bad review I've seen! Hmmmm, well, I don't really need it till next season, guess I'll have to see if more bad reviews pop up! Thanks for that!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

just remember with any product out there. your gonna hear about bad experiences more than the good. they sell 100k of these things but the 100 that have a problem is whats gonna be on the internet.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> just remember with any product out there. your gonna hear about bad experiences more than the good. they sell 100k of these things but the 100 that have a problem is whats gonna be on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This is true!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

You asked for reviews just telling you the problems I know of. I am sure they are great bows. There are more complaints out there then this one just google barnett ghost limb problems. As said before all products are flawed. I chose to go a different route because she showed me two of them that were splintered. Good luck in whatever you choose and I hope it shoots straight.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought a WickedRidge and wow, what a nice bow! Can't be beat for the money! Shoots straight right out of the box, no bull. You should at least shoot one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

nicklesman said:


> You asked for reviews just telling you the problems I know of. I am sure they are great bows. There are more complaints out there then this one just google barnett ghost limb problems. As said before all products are flawed. I chose to go a different route because she showed me two of them that were splintered. Good luck in whatever you choose and I hope it shoots straight.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And I appreciate it, that is exactly what I am looking for!!! I want to know about the bad in order to make a decision! So thank you!!!!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a Horton hunter, and a Yukon, both are old, I want something under a grand that is FAST, accurate, and reliable! The ghost 410 seemed to fall in that category, but if it's not all of the above, I will look elsewhere!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

google "ten point busted limb"

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> google "ten point busted limb"
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Like you said everything has there flaws. I simply answered the op's question I knew of the issue. I purchased a ten point with a splintered limb ran it down the street to the factory and had it changed for 150$ because I was not the original owner. They have great local support.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't speak for the Ghost410 but my dad and brother have the Ghost 400 and love em'. Myself and about 4 buddies have the Buck Commander and none of us have been dissatisfied. No problems with any of the Barnett's we own. I will say that you need a HEFTY target because the bolts will bury to the fletchings and ruin your arrows. Even at 50+yds. They have been super fast and accurate. I am looking to upgrade to the Ghost 410 myself but will wait till summer because they will either improve it or come out with something a little better. I can honestly say everyone I know that has shot them have been impressed.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I bought a Vengeance, shoots very fast, quiet & very well balanced.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Snook said:


> Can't speak for the Ghost410 but my dad and brother have the Ghost 400 and love em'. Myself and about 4 buddies have the Buck Commander and none of us have been dissatisfied. No problems with any of the Barnett's we own. I will say that you need a HEFTY target because the bolts will bury to the fletchings and ruin your arrows. Even at 50+yds. They have been super fast and accurate. I am looking to upgrade to the Ghost 410 myself but will wait till summer because they will either improve it or come out with something a little better. I can honestly say everyone I know that has shot them have been impressed.


Good to know, I appreciate the input


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, went today to check out the 410. I was amazed at how cheap the bow felt!! The plastic construction seemed flimsy, and the bow felt bulky to me. Not saying it's not a good bow, just saying it didn't feel like a $1000 bow! I ended up spending more than I wanted, but brought home a 10 point vapor instead of the 410. The quality is night and day, but ya pay for it to!!!! Needless to say I shouldn't ever need to replace it. And like Nicklesman said, the factory is close enough to take care of problems if any should arise. Hope to get out next week to test her out, can't wait.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

rangerpig250 said:


> Well, went today to check out the 410. I was amazed at how cheap the bow felt!! The plastic construction seemed flimsy, and the bow felt bulky to me. Not saying it's not a good bow, just saying it didn't feel like a $1000 bow! I ended up spending more than I wanted, but brought home a 10 point vapor instead of the 410. The quality is night and day, but ya pay for it to!!!! Needless to say I shouldn't ever need to replace it. And like Nicklesman said, the factory is close enough to take care of problems if any should arise. Hope to get out next week to test her out, can't wait.


Not only are they right around the corner their first class all the way great customer service. I think you love your new bow. Good luck and shoot straight

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

